# boot script tries to fsck.XFS but no such file! SOLVED

## Moriah

I have upgraded a system that uses XFS for the root filesystem, and now when I try to boot it, it tries to run fsck.XFS but fail because there is no such file.  There does exist an fsck.xfs but it just says to use xfs_check instead.  This makes my system unbootable.

I tried symlinking /sbin/fsck.XFS with /usr/sbin/xfs_check but that fails too because the arguments to the two programs are different.    :Twisted Evil: 

This has got to be a recent oversight, because the system used to boot file with its previous kernel, but now it has the same problem if I try to boot that kernal also.

I even tried grep -R 'fsck\.XFS' * in /usr/src/linux but found nothing, so I assume this command is in a compressed file somewhere.

I am trying to get gentoo-sources 2.6.27-r4 working on this box.  Any ideas how to fix this or workaround it?    :Question: 

EDIT:  For the time being, I have CROCKed my way around it by writing a shell script named /sbin/fsck.XFS that does nothing except echo a stupid message saying that it is a CROCK!    :Rolling Eyes: 

Of course, this means that no check is actually being performed, which is probably not such a great idea for the long haul.    :Mad: 

----------

## Hu

What is the output of nl /etc/fstab ; nl /proc/cmdline?

----------

## Moriah

First, I should probably mention that the system uses an initramfs to boot to an XFS filesystem that is under LVM control.

That said, here is the output you requested:

```

baruch ~ # nl /etc/fstab

     1  # /etc/fstab: static file system information.

     2  #

     3  # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

     4  # needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

     5  # efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

     6  # switch between notail / tail freely.

     7  #

     8  # The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

     9  # All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

    10  #

    11  # See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

    12  #

       

    13  # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

       

    14  # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

    15  /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

    16  /dev/gentoo/rootfs      /               XFS             noatime         0 1

    17  #/dev/gentoo/swap       none            swap            sw              0 0

    18  /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

    19  /dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

       

    20  # glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

    21  # POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

    22  # (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

    23  #  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

    24  shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

baruch ~ # 

```

and:

```

baruch ~ # nl /proc/cmdline

       

baruch ~ # 

```

That last one is not very interesting, unless you were looking to see if it was empty.   :Wink: 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

AHA!  The XFS in fstab is uppercase, but on another system that boots fine, it is lowercase.

I just changed it to lowercase and got rid of the /sbin/fsck.XFS file I CROCKed, and rebooted.  

It worked!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Thanks for making me look closer.    :Smile: 

----------

